# What AT'ers are Saying about Bi-Delta Vanes!



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

This is what some of your fellow AT members are saying about Bi-Delta Vanes...the vanes that last longer than your arrows do!

-"I took my arrows I just fletched with Bi-Delta Vanes and shot them along with my arrows I have fletched with Blazer Vanes to compare their how they flew. *The arrows fletched with Bi-Deltas hit 1.5" higher at 45 yards as compared to the exact same arrows fletched with Bohning Blazers.* They flew alot flatter and my groups were 2 times as tight. Needless to say, I will be switching all my arrows to Bi-Delta Vanes. Thanks."

-"*These are some great vanes !!!* First off I like to say that these are no gimmics, they shoot great. I just recieve some of the shark tooth yesterday and had the chance to try them out today. I'm impress, *I"m getting some of the best groups out to 40 yards of my 10 years shooting a bow.* With my rage broadhead on it's hitting right where it's suppose to be, with my field points. These are also some very strong vanes too. Today, I shot about 60-70 shots and *some of them went through the hay bale so I thought maybe they wrinkle or just a little bit but to my surprise, they were unwrinkle or anything like that, it still looks the same, wow, check the pic below. I've found my vanes of choice, BI-Delta Vanes.* Oh, by the way I'm shooting the 2.5" shark tooth. Can't wait to go hunting!"

-"Just letting eveyone know I ordered some of the 2.5" sharks and they shoot great fletched in 2 3 or 4....A buddy did some in 2 fletchings and first two shots was a robin hood...*We also noticed tighter groups at longer distances.*"

"I've shooting FITA indoor with 4" Shark's last two years with great results, *they work as well or better than feathers for me*. You can see my best competition score with these vanes."

"I shoot the 2.5" Sharks Tooth BiDelta vanes and they are exactly 1/2 inch from base to top (of the tallest vane). I like them. *I gained arrow speed switching from 3.5" NAP Quickspins to the 2.5" Sharks Tooth vanes *and they fly the same. Both are very accurate out to 50 yards."

"I really like these vanes for indoor shooting"

"I tried them out this morning and I got to say they are awsome."

"I've been playing with 4 inch sharktooths I ordered earlier and really like them. Thinking I may make the switch permanent pretty soon. I've always used feathers with my WB because they tune easier but *my broadheads sure seem to be flying great with the Bi Deltas.*"

"I just shot the Bi-Deltas you sent me today and they shot great! I am looking to buy some more arrows soon and looking forward to putting bi-delta vanes on them."
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

The 4" Sharks are commonly used on the Fita circuit across Europe with great results. They can be fletched straight or with offset/helical for even more drag on your shafts.

As far as 3D, many of the comments say it all. These are no gimmic...they truly work. People who try them stick with them. Arrows fly flatter and faster down range. These vanes have broken long distance archery records. 

The 4" are legal in the IBO hunter class and the 2.5" are now legal equipment in the IBO Advanced Hunter Class.

I have a variety of vanes and can mix and match vanes in order to fletch your arrows with two color vanes...no need to order two full sets to fletch your arrows.

I carry the following colors that you can mix and match:

4" Sharks Tooth: *$15 Shipped for 36 vanes*
-Neon Yellow
-Neon Orange
-Neon Green
-Blue
-Black
-White
-Red

2.5" Sharks Tooth" *$11 Shipped for 36 vanes*
-Neon Yellow
-Neon Orange
-White
-Black


*For more information or to place an order, give me a PM *or check out Bi-Delta's Website for more details about Bi-Delta Vanes at: www.BiDeltaVanes.com

Paypal or Money Order Accepted (Paypal orders add $1 for each order)!:wink:


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Where'd the purple go? I'm almost out of 3 inch Hyper deltas and want more purple. Or was it GRAPE?


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Bad News..... Grape was discontinued. You may be able to contact Joe direct at BiDeltaVanes.com and see if he has any leftover laying around if you want. The other alternative is to buy the ghost vanes and color them with Vane Stain.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

I was wondering if these Bi-delta vanes still have that little curl at the beginning of the base? It was like they melted the vane off from a strip or something...I used to use them years and years ago, but I had a real problem with their base...have they made those any differently now?


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

I am not sure what you mean by "a little curl". The vanes are not cut cut straight across like other vanes. They have little tabs at the front to help with adhesion and lesson the "bump" at the front of the vanes. I will post a picture of what I am talking about soon. I always put a little dab of glue at the front and back of the vane and suggest those who fletch their own to do the same. They don't pull off or tear....even through a Whisker Biscuit.


----------



## gju42486 (Sep 7, 2006)

im having wendell fletch me some up now crusher on some GT shafts, ill let you know what i think.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

Do you have the ghost 2.5 vanes?


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't carry the Ghost vanes right now, but it looks like I am going to need to order some.:wink: I am getting more and more requests for them. 

Huntnhammer, I sent you a PM!


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

*Ghost Vanes and Vane Stain*

I will be stocking Ghost Vanes in 2.5" and 4" Sharks soon! I will have them in the next 3 days. I will also carry a limited selection of Vane Stain and see how they sell. You can customize your vanes to any combination you choose. It appears that I will have a limited stock (for now) of the following colors of Vane Stain:

Grape
Lightning Sharktreuse™
Flo Orange
Blue Lightning
Flame Red
Shocking Pink
Flo Lime

The Sticks of Vane Stain will sell for $5.50 each color!


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

Order placed. Can't wait to get them and try them out.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

*How do you suggest fletching these ?*

I am interested in buying these vanes for both target and hunting. Which series would you use, and how would you fletch them? Straight, helical, offset?


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

What kind of "target" are you doing and what broadheads do you plan to use?


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

what do they weigh per vane both the 2.5 and 4 ?


Thanks


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

3DMARK said:


> what do they weigh per vane both the 2.5 and 4 ?
> 
> 
> Thanks


2.5"...4.5 grains
4"...9 Grain


*I may be off-line for a few days.* Bad storm blew down power lines and sent 4800 volts through my house...blew all my electrical equipment and appliances. For those who don't know, that is about 40 times too much power.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

t t t


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

*Thanks Unk!*

I am back and.....


*Ghost Vanes in 2.5" and 4" are now in stock!:wink:*

also

*Vain Stain to color them!*


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT for a good seller.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

*Thanks Hammer!*

Picture of 2.5" and 4" Ghost Vanes. Fletch them plain or test your artistic skills with a stick or two of Vane Stain!:wink:

Vane Stain Colors I carry are listed above!


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Ghost Vanes are the same price as all the others...

$11 for 2.5"
$15 for 4"

Paypal payments add $1

Money Orders and Paypal accepted!


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

*I have added colors....*

All the colors listed in the picture are now available in both 2.5" and 4" except "Hunter" green.

*4" Vanes Available:* 
-Neon Red
-Neon Yellow
-Neon Orange
-Neon Green
-Ghost
-Blue
-White
-Red
-Black


*2.5" Vanes Available:*
-Neon Red
-Neon Yellow
-Neon Orange
-Neon Green
-Ghost
-Blue
-White
-Red
-Black

*Prices:*
-4": $15 per 36 vanes (12 arrows)
-2.5" $11 per 36 vanes (12 arrows)

*Paypal and Money Orders Accepted!* (Paypal payments add $1)

Paypal Payments can be made to: [email protected]. Please PM me for mailing address for Money Orders.

*Vane Stain* Sticks to color the Ghost Vanes are $5.50 per color with any order.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bowhunter_21_03 (Oct 20, 2002)

crusher, I might be interested in some for a hunting setup. What would you recommend to use in conjunction with 100 gr. slick tricks?


----------



## chinquapin (Sep 6, 2007)

who else on here uses them? Anyone I'd like some other opinions, but I'm pretty sure I'm a try them out


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

bowhunter_21_03 said:


> crusher, I might be interested in some for a hunting setup. What would you recommend to use in conjunction with 100 gr. slick tricks?


The 4" will work with all fixed blade heads. The 2.5" will work with all mechanicals and smaller diameter heads like the Slick Tricks. I personally use the 2.5" with 100 gr. NAP Nitron Heads and I have others using the 2.5" with NAP Crossfires. I have sold quite a few of the 2.5" to a number of people using Slick Tricks and many of them have reported back that the 2.5" fly them perfectly. The key in chooseing a vane for broadheads is that the profile of your vane should be the same or higher than the profile of your broadhead when the vanes and BH are installed. As with any vane, you will get the best flight with your broadheads when you fletch the vanes helical or with an off-set. I suggest helical with these also, but they will fly BH with a straight fletch if someone needs them staight for clearence on their rest. 

I hope this helps you decide! 



chinquapin said:


> who else on here uses them? Anyone I'd like some other opinions, but I'm pretty sure I'm a try them out


Here is an old thread with some comments....I also sent you a PM! Hopefully some others who are using them will chime in here.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=509833

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

All colors available in both 2.5" and 4" Vanes (except Hunter Green)


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Too bad you guys don't give out trials like Flex Fletch was, can't find any around here. I want to try them..


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

There is one way to try them...Buy them!:wink:

Honestly, I don't think you will be dissappointed! 

Just a thought...People spend a heck of a lot more money to try bows, sights, rests, etc. to find out if they like them or not. I don't think $11 or $15is going over the edge to test an archery product.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Crusher said:


> There is one way to try them...Buy them!:wink:
> 
> Honestly, I don't think you will be dissappointed!
> 
> Just a thought...People spend a heck of a lot more money to try bows, sights, rests, etc. to find out if they like them or not. I don't think $11 or $15is going over the edge to test an archery product.


I live in a little town on a little province..I have..one archery shop a half hour away. I can't drive..so. Yeah.
Wish I had a credit card..


----------



## CK1 (Feb 13, 2004)

Paypal sent!!!


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Lawrence Archer said:


> Wish I had a credit card..


I am only a stamp, evelope and a money order away!:wink:...I sent you a PM!



CK1....I got your order! They will be in the mail first thing on Tuesday (Monday is a Holiday!)


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

I didn't read all the post (sorry) would a 4 inch bi-delta be ok for hunter class


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

PA.JAY said:


> I didn't read all the post (sorry) would a 4 inch bi-delta be ok for hunter class


Yes! 4" are fine for Hunter class and the 2.5" are OK for the Advanced Hunter Class.


----------



## talonwolf37 (Jan 17, 2004)

i sure wish i had known about these vanes years ago.these vanes are awesome,and i'm amazed at how tough they are. the number one thing i like about them is how well they controled my broadheads. i also tried them with other heads i have. muzzy four blade,hoyt topcut,g5 striker. the sharks did very well controling them. 

i wanted to find out just how tough they where,so i decided to test them by shooting them through a milk jug. the vanes stood up to the test very well.it took me shooting them through a pop can to rip them off the arrow.the vanes were fine when i looked them over.imo these vanes are better than any vane i've ever used and i will be getting more and fletching all my arrows with them.if you haven't tried these vanes,get some and try them out you won't be sorry you did.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

My best 2007-2008 FITA indoor results with Bidelta vanes:

- Spanish National championship:
Bronze medal (individual) & Gold medal (teams), and a place for the European Indoor Championship.

- National league, 3 shots with 200-250 men compound shooters per event:
1st place (3rd in the first and second shots, and 1st place in the third one! my first 1st place in a national league event!  )

- Madrid championship: 
Gold medal (593 points, 1 point below the national record)

- 8 wins in a row in local shots.


*4" sharks for me* :thumbs_up


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Here it is... again. I like it :tongue:


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

*vanes*

i ordered a dozen of the 2,5 shark vanes in ghost and put a helical on them. these things i will say performed flawless. the do give more clearance to me than my blazers and shot just as well. they do look cool i might add. CRUSHER was great to deal with and very prompt. when i get mt new trophy ridge arrows and decide on wraps i will order more for sure.


----------



## BuckmyBass (Aug 9, 2006)

*Vanes*

I just wanted to add, that yea they are some durable fletchings. But i will NEVER shoot them again.

JOHN


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

goldtip45 said:


> i ordered a dozen of the 2,5 shark vanes in ghost and put a helical on them. these things i will say performed flawless. the do give more clearance to me than my blazers and shot just as well. they do look cool i might add. CRUSHER was great to deal with and very prompt. when i get mt new trophy ridge arrows and decide on wraps i will order more for sure.


Thanks Goldtip! I am glad they are working out for you! They work well with Helical, straight or off-set. I personally shoot the 2.5" for hunting and 3D myself.



BuckmyBass said:


> I just wanted to add, that yea they are some durable fletchings. But i will NEVER shoot them again.
> 
> JOHN


John,

What was it that you didn't like? Did you buy these from me or somewhere else? I checked my records and didn't see a transaction between us.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

JovenPadaguan said:


> My best 2007-2008 FITA indoor results with Bidelta vanes:
> 
> - Spanish National championship:
> Bronze medal (individual) & Gold medal (teams), and a place for the European Indoor Championship.
> ...


Congrats!:wink: Looks like you are doing Bi-Delta Proud! Keep up the good work. I think a little Vain Stain would dress up those white fletched Cobalts quite nicely!...Just a thought!:wink:


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

All orders have been filled!

PM's have been answered!

PayPal Requests for payments have been sent!

Thanks to all that ordered! They will be in the mail as soon as payments are made!


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

Might want to consider adopting some other suppliers offer of supplying 39 vanes to a package rather than 36......gives a person a chance for a screw-up when fletching a dozen arrows.....or enough for one repair! Nice touch.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

BigPete said:


> Might want to consider adopting some other suppliers offer of supplying 39 vanes to a package rather than 36......gives a person a chance for a screw-up when fletching a dozen arrows.....or enough for one repair! Nice touch.


That is a great suggestion that I will definitely consider how to implement it. Actually, I have thought about it for awhile. Unfortunately, I think I will have to increase the cost slightly if I go to 39 vanes. MY costs already went up this year and I am "eating" that amount already. I want to provide the vanes for the lowest cost possible to everyone while still making _something_ for myself. 

Thanks for the suggestion!:wink:

Sean


----------



## matty (Sep 11, 2002)

payment sent via paypal for 24 fl orange and 12 fl yellow thanks crusher:wink: by the way 39 is a great idea even if it is slightly more


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

matty said:


> payment sent via paypal for 24 fl orange and 12 fl yellow thanks crusher:wink: by the way 39 is a great idea even if it is slightly more


Matty,

I got your order and they are already in the mail!:wink:

I have been thinking about this and thought that I would still offer 36 vanes for the same price and if someone wants 39 vanes, they could just add $1 to their order for the additional vanes.


----------



## matty (Sep 11, 2002)

Another bump for a SUPER GUY!


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Add $1 to any order of 36 vanes to get an additional 3 vanes for those fletching mistakes:wink: you may have. Please indicate with your order if you want 36 or 39 vanes!


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

I am going to be without internet service until Monday. Sorry for the inconvenience. I will answer all questions and fill any orders Monday morning. Thanks!:wink:


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

All the orders given over the weekend have been filled and are in the mail.

Thanks!


----------



## JeffD4L (Jun 8, 2008)

*any one shooting four 2.5 sharks?*

thinking of ordering the 2.5 sharks, would four vanes be any benafit or should i stick with three?

thanks, JeffD4L


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

JeffD4L said:


> thinking of ordering the 2.5 sharks, would four vanes be any benafit or should i stick with three?
> 
> thanks, JeffD4L


Jeff,

I have never tried 4-2.5" vanes, so I am only speaking from limited experience based on your question. The 3 vanes do so well in steering a shaft/broadhead that I think the addition of the 4th vane will only cost you more money to fletch the 4th vane. Actually, two vanes is enough to fly most mechanical broadheads and some fixed blade heads. So for many setups, 3 vanes is too much! The only place I think you may need a 4th vane is with larger cutting diameter heads, however, once you get into large cut diameter heads, you may want to look at a 4" vane. The most important thing in choosing a vane for a BH is to make sure that your BH cutting diameter does not exceed your vane heights.

I hope this answers your question. If you have any more questions, don't hesitate to PM me.!

A couple of pictures to show you what a two vane setup looks like...


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Jet (Aug 29, 2005)

I use 3" HD for outdoor FITA (up to 90m).

Would TWO helical vanes be any benefit or should I stay with three helical ?

Thank's


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Jet said:


> I use 3" HD for outdoor FITA (up to 90m).
> 
> Would TWO helical vanes be any benefit or should I stay with three helical ?
> 
> Thank's


I don't think you will be gaining much by going to two vanes on the HD's. The HD's are so low profile that they don't have much drag on them to begin with and you may actually loose accuracy by going to two vanes with them.

Hope this helps!

I don't know how you are fletching them, but my testing with the 2.5" Sharks at 60 yards shows there is no difference between helical, offset, or straight fletching and how they hit a target....they all hit together.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Very interested*

Hey Crusher have you sold any to the a finger shooter and how are they flying for us limited hunters???


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

wirenut583 said:


> Hey Crusher have you sold any to the a finger shooter and how are they flying for us limited hunters???


I have sold a couple orders to the "fingers" shooters shooting compound bows. They shoot the 4" Sharks and have had great success with them. I assume you are shooting compound bows. If you are a bit more "traditional", the Bi-Delta Rain Vane is an excellent choice....all the flight and forgiveness advantages of feathers without the disadvantage feathers has in inclement weather.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Are 4" Bi-Delta's legal in the IBO? hunter class?


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Supershark said:


> Are 4" Bi-Delta's legal in the IBO? hunter class?


Yes! 4" are legal in the Hunter Class (HC) and 2.5" are legal in the Advanced Hunter Class (AHC)


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

My new indoor arrows setup:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=754214


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Here Sean thought you'd like to see these.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## matty (Sep 11, 2002)

Hey Crusher, I bought some vanes from you this year and I wanted to let you know they are the best I have ever shot.I had good 3-D scores consistantly this year and also killed a buck and a doe this fall.When my new arrows arrive I will be ordering another bunch of vanes from you.Thanks for a great product and to a GREAT GUY to deal with.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

matty said:


> Hey Crusher, I bought some vanes from you this year and I wanted to let you know they are the best I have ever shot.I had good 3-D scores consistantly this year and also killed a buck and a doe this fall.When my new arrows arrive I will be ordering another bunch of vanes from you.Thanks for a great product and to a GREAT GUY to deal with.


Hey Matty!

Thanks for the kind words. I am glad you had some luck this season...at least one person had some luck this year! Seems to have been a pretty tough archery season this year. When you are ready for some more vanes, just drop me a PM.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Nothing says Christmas like a fresh set of arrows fletched with Bi-Delta vanes.

or


Imagine this....the look in your loved ones eyes when they find their stocking filled with.....





*Bi-Delta Sharks Tooth Vanes*!:mg:









Notice the arrow in the middle of the group photo with only two vanes....It flies great with only two vanes at 180 degrees from each other.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Mrwintr said:


> I was wondering if these Bi-delta vanes still have that little curl at the beginning of the base? It was like they melted the vane off from a strip or something...I used to use them years and years ago, but I had a real problem with their base...have they made those any differently now?



I've also had this issue on many of my Bi-deltas. Both the front and the back. I just took a razor and separated the spot where they were fused. Aside from that they are Great!


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Vortex69 said:


> I've also had this issue on many of my Bi-deltas. Both the front and the back. I just took a razor and separated the spot where they were fused. Aside from that they are Great!


This is a by product of the manufacturing process. They use to come periodically like this to me, but now most of my orders are coming mainly like these. As you said, taking a razor blade and splitting the two fingers apart does the trick and you are on your way. I have to do the same thing when i fletch my own. If you don't seperate them, you end up with a little hump at the front of the vane. Not a huge deal, but they don't look as clean.

Tonight, I will do a before and after picture of this process. It take 1 second to "snip" them.


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Vortex69 said:


> I've also had this issue on many of my Bi-deltas. Both the front and the back. I just took a razor and separated the spot where they were fused. Aside from that they are Great!


I do the same thing, scissors for all of my Bideltas  it gives them your personal touch 
I really like them for indoors, I've got 7 wins in a row for the moment


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

1st picture is the tip bunched together
2nd picture is how to split the tip with an exacto knife
3rd picture is what it should look like when done

As I said earlier, it only takes a second and viola...you are done!

As always, don't hesitate to contact me with any questions!


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

I shot them a bunch of years ago. I think it was when the sharks tooth came out, like 10 years ago. I shot a Hog, and a doe with them, and some indoor.
I did not have any problem with them 'cept the vane foot issue.

I stopped using them because they did not come in my colors, but with vain stain I may try them again.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

They have been around for at least 15 years believe it or not.:thumbs_up

The colors have changed through the years. I use to shoot grape(purple) a few years ago....discontinued. Then I shot the Neon Colors....discontinued. Then I shot the Flo. Green, and that color was changed. Now I just shoot good old fashion red and white. 

When you are ready for some, drop me a PM.


Sean


----------



## matty (Sep 11, 2002)

received my vanes today. a very good product and a super guy to deal with!


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Crusher said:


> They have been around for at least 15 years believe it or not.:thumbs_up
> 
> The colors have changed through the years. I use to shoot grape(purple) a few years ago....discontinued. _Then I shot the Neon Colors....discontinued_. Then I shot the Flo. Green, and that color was changed. Now I just shoot good old fashion red and white.
> 
> ...


I need to make a correction to this statement from a while back.....The Neon Colors ARE NOT discontinued! I meant to say *Florescent* colors were discontinued. Neon Yellow, Neon Green, Neon Orange, and Neon Red are all still available.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I know IBO went down to 2" in hunter class,does that make the 2.5" legal now?


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

alfabuck said:


> I know IBO went down to 2" in hunter class,does that make the 2.5" legal now?


Yes! They are legal in Hunter and Advance Hunter class!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Can't wait to try these out ,i just placed an order and payment request on the website.Thanks.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Ordered 2 packs of ghost 2.5s and vain stain. Thanks for all your help crusher.:darkbeer:


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

I posted these in another forum, so I might as well put them here.

Last end......









Shoot off.....









Results.....


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

can i use em for 3d shooting ?? pm sent


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Irishrobin said:


> can i use em for 3d shooting ?? pm sent


PM returned! I personally shoot them for 3D and many other people too! I have them setup on PSE X-Weave Pros for one of my 3D bows and on Easton Fat Boys on my other 3D bow.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Chequamegon said:


> I posted these in another forum, so I might as well put them here.
> 
> Last end......
> 
> ...


Very impressive! I think that group in the first picture could be a little tighter. I can still slide a piece of paper between the shafts.

Congrats on the great shooting and the trophy. Keep up the good work and thanks for posting!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm liking the fact that if i put slight helical on them it's like having 6 vanes on a three vane fletch.The more stabilization the better for me. I'll give a review once i get these bears on.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

*Sweet*

I just fletched my Bi Delta 2.5 inch sharks today. They are on Carbon Express CXL SS shafts. If these things fly as good as they look, look out. I post an update on how they fly once i get my setup ready for them.:wink:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Rear view. Notice how when i helical them it's like having 6 vanes.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Close up side view.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

alfabuck said:


> Close up side view.


Looking Good!:darkbeer:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

*Awesome*

Well today i finally got to test out the Bi delta 2.5 " sharks and was i impressed. These vanes are no joke and i will definitely be using them from now on. The fly absolutely flawless and look awesome. I got the ghost transparant ones and decorated them with the black vane stain on the edges. I'm really happy with them and am looking forward to shooting them for a long time. I'm shooting them on a pretty large shaft, a Carbon Express CXL SS and it stabilizes them awesome. What a great product.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

The best vanes i've shot so far and the coolest looking ones.Here are my latest custom Deltas.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

alfabuck said:


> The best vanes i've shot so far and the coolest looking ones.Here are my latest custom Deltas.


WOW!:mg:

You have some time on your hands. Those look awesome and must have taken some time to do. You have WAY more patience than I do. Kudos to you!!!!


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

FYI...I will be away from the computer for a few days...until Thursday, April 16th. I will not have computer access and therefore will not be able to answer any questions or fill any orders. I will address any PM's or fill orders on Thursday! 

Thanks and have a great Easter everyone!


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Still shootin' the heck out of them. Just picked up black ones yesterday and fletched up a new dozen.These are definitely an awesome shooting , overlooked little vane.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT for some awesome vanes which have brung me alot of success this 3d season.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

I am going to be out of town until July 22 with limited internet access. Please be patient if you contact me and I don't get back to you right away.

Thanks!


----------



## MonValleyBow (Nov 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bowhunterpse (Oct 23, 2005)

*Vanes*

Back to the top for some sweet vanes!!!


----------



## ka30270 (May 20, 2009)

*Sent*

PM and payment sent


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ka30270 said:


> PM and payment sent


Got it! Your order is on its way.

Thanks!:wink:


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bcampbell_asa (Jul 10, 2007)

*cool looking vanes*

I have seen this vane before only in mag of on the computer. The local pro shop around here don't carry them. Would like to try them out but don't want to order a bag of 100 of the computer. If a person could get enough to do a couple arrows so he could try them out, you might have a better chance of selling more.


----------



## sliver_slinger (Sep 29, 2006)

what all colors do the 2.5" come in? I am looking for hot pink or flo red. Something extremely bright.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

bcampbell_asa said:


> I have seen this vane before only in mag of on the computer. The local pro shop around here don't carry them. Would like to try them out but don't want to order a bag of 100 of the computer. If a person could get enough to do a couple arrows so he could try them out, you might have a better chance of selling more.


I am a bit confused....I don't sell them in lots of 100.:embara: Check out the first post with all the details. They are sold in packs of 36 vanes in any color combination you choose. I don't think it gets any easier than that!:wink:

Feel free to drop me a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

sliver_slinger said:


> what all colors do the 2.5" come in? I am looking for hot pink or flo red. Something extremely bright.


All the colors are on the first post of this thread. Unfortunately, Pink is not a color choice for these vanes. Neon Red, Neon Yellow and Neon Orange are all quite bright....Neon Yellow being the brightest. Neon Green I would say more toward a standard green and not quite as bright as the others. What is neat about these vanes is that when they are in natural light, they brighten up considerably.

As always, feel free to drop me a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Ready for indoor :tongue:


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

:bump2:


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

What would I need to use? Easton FMJ's Abowyer cut on contact fixed blade head. arrow is 25.5" long And My front of center is going to be between 22-25% the theory is you dont need as much fletching when you have high foc but then again I have a 260 grain fixed broadhead. Not a wide head but fairly streamline. Also shooting with a release from one of the new 2011 bows probably a Hoyt Element. Anyway just thought I would ask, I am considering these for 2211.. thanks


----------



## 5CardBLAZE (Apr 11, 2017)

TRUE-&-CORRECT ACTUAL WEIGHTS MEASURED.

*Neon Orange* {2.5" shark} = *3.6* grains [measured]

*Ghost* {2.5" shark} = *4.3* grains [measured]

*Neon RED* {2.5" shark} = *4.4* grains [measured]

*RED* {2.5" shark} = *4.6* grains [measured]

*Neon Green* {2.5" shark} = *5.0* grains [measured]

Please note, that of all the colours I own, none are actually 4.5 grains.

This is interesting considering they are advertised as being 4.5 grains each?!

My *Neon Orange* are very flexible.

*Neon Red* are flexible.

*Neon Green* are somewhat stiff.

*Ghost* are quite stiff.

*Red* are extremely stiff.


----------

